# Radios for clubs



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I know of the recent thread about radios for training, but what do clubs use for tests and trials. We are looking for something to use between the stakes- Master to Junior, Junior to Senior, you get the picture. 

It needs to be something with a strong enough signal to carry about 1-2 miles in the Ohio hills.

Anything?


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

For the stakes we use Talkabouts. Radios with long distance reception will pick up unwanted traffic. To talk between stakes we use our cellphones. I have seen the VHF type used $$.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

That is part of the problem with cellphone at our HT. We are down in a valley area and the reception depending on the provider is very weak at best.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

On my last hunting trip the locals used (I believe) VHF radios. It was steep terrain and rolling hills. I was impress with them. They were able to talk to each other in areas where it is impossible to get reception with Talkabouts or cell phones. We were down a steep hillside very much out of line of sight about 4 miles from the other radio.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

I've got four of the ones below.

http://www.amazon.com/Cobra-microTALK-CXR825-30-Mile-22-Channel/dp/B00365E1H4/ref=pd_bxgy_e_img_c

I've used them at field trials in which I was well over a mile away from a stake picking up equipment and still heard the judges clear as a bell despite water, hills, and trees between us. Even a buddy of mine who was with me who has used lots of different radios for hunting was impressed. I tested them with my wife having one at home while I drove somewhere. I lost her at about two miles out on a major interstate around power lines and a heavily populated area. They're small, easy to use and have an extremely long battery life. I have two Motorola Walkabouts that were given to me. In terms of sound quality and range, the Motorolas start getting static in them at 300-400 yards.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

For the price those seem really nice.


----------

